# 10 Days on East Coast!



## travel girl 2 (Sep 9, 2007)

We are planning a trip to the East Coast with the kids next summer. Here is our basic info:

We are from Seattle, so this trip will happen once before the kids are gone from the house. Hubby, Me, Daughter (14 at time of trip), Daughter (11 at time of trip). Hubby is a HUGE history buff and doesn’t blink an eye dragging the kids to museums etc. Kids generally play along, but I would try to convince hubby to do SOME kid oriented things, however any theme park or water park is out for this trip. Too many Disney trips! 

We would like to see:


Philadelphia area
DC Metro Area including Old Town Virginia
Williamsburg and surrounding area

Hubby would also like to do Boston, but I just can't imagine getting that in there too given our 10 day limit.

Any suggestions for an itinerary that would be good would be helpful. We would like to minimize backtracking, but not sure about booking an open jaw ticket using mileage. I also realize we won't be able to use a timeshare stay unless we can do a couple days in Williamsburg on a nightly reservation. We are HGVC members, but converting our points to hotel stays isn't a great exchange.

Thanks for your help! 

Jess


----------



## tomandrobin (Sep 9, 2007)

Don't forgrt to stop in Baltimore to see Fort McHenry. Site of the battle where the national anthem was written. Also, since you are going to Williamsburg, you will pass by the City of Richmond.


----------



## labguides (Sep 9, 2007)

DC and Williamsburg are my favorite places. There is so much for all ages. Living history "museums" like Williamsburg appeal to even those who are not museum lovers. The Mall at DC has so many famous sites.  Sounds like a wonderful trip.


----------



## sfwilshire (Sep 10, 2007)

Of the four places you mention, Boston is my favorite. It's not to be missed! I'd probably give up Phillie for Boston.

Sheila


----------



## Aldo (Sep 10, 2007)

You know, you might consider a day at Kennywood, this is a very famous OLD-FASHIONED, ole time amusement park near Pittsburgh.  It's on the national register of historic places...History AND fun.


----------



## JoePa (Sep 10, 2007)

*Potential itinerary*

Day 1 - fly into DC and drive 1 1/2 hr to Williamsburg (assuming morning arrival)
Day 2 - Williamsburg
Day 3PM - Drive 2 hr to DC
Day 4 -5 DC
Day 6 - drive 2 hr to Philly w/ stop in Baltimore
Day 7 - Philly
Day 8AM - Drive 2 hr to NYC
Day 9-10 NYC and fly out

Philly has a lot of history but you may want to skip it for an extra day in DC.  Also, you really don't want to come to the east coast without seeing NYC plus there should be a lot of choices for flying home.  While Boston is a great town, it may be a bit much to try to include it in the 10 days.

What ever you do... Enjoy  

Joe


----------



## Big Matt (Sep 10, 2007)

On JoePa's itinerary, Williamsburg is about 150 miles from DC, so 2.5 - 3 hours drive.

I'd spend two days in the Williamsburg area if you also want to see Jamestown, Yorktown, and other sites outside of the restored Colonial Williamsburg proper.

I agree with Sheila, Boston is a great place.  Wonderful walking city with good public transportation.


----------



## travel girl 2 (Sep 10, 2007)

*Great Info!*

Thanks for all the suggestions. Anyone know how far of a drive Boston is from DC? Hubby and I did NYC on a weekend 2 years ago and had a BLAST! Don't know if he is ready to do it with the girls. My 13 year old, is dying to go, but would break the bank with her shopping I am sure!

I am afraid that Boston is just too far driving distance to include with a trip that goes all the way to Virginia. Hubby would probably give up Williamsburg for Boston, but I just think the activities in Williamsburg would help history come alive for the kids.

Philly is on the list because we have friends living there - free lodging for a night or two and a chance to see thier new baby!

Thanks again!

Jess


----------



## ladycody (Sep 10, 2007)

Boston is a fantastic city but the area is worthy of a 10 day trip all it's own (Boston/Sturbridge/Plimoth Plantation/Cape Cod/Newport, Jamestown, & Providence RI).  

As for the rest...I, too, would choose only DC and Williamsburg because there is plenty to do for 10 days and the kids could squeeze in a single day at Busch Gardens if your hubby could stand it.   It would also allow _some_ down time.  

To see all three areas and get from A to B to C is going to require a _tight _schedule...and I personally find that exhausting and less fun than relaxed exploration.  

Having said that...I understand the desire to see your friends...but maybe they could meet you for a long weekend in either DC or Williamsburg?   (is the baby new now?  or will he/she be new next summer...because if the baby will be a year or more by then...Busch Gardens offers some fun and photo moments for those with little ones.


----------



## deh333 (Sep 10, 2007)

How about:

Fly into Philly, then rental car to  DC, then onward to Williamsburg - fly out of Richmond to Boston then home.  Rather ambitious and this would depend on air fares.  

If it were me, I'd go to Boston another time and spend more time in the three other cities that you have chosen.  I would consider a day at Virginia Beach while at Williamsburg.


----------



## bward (Sep 10, 2007)

Hi TravelGirl,

Boston and DC are not close. 

Driving distance should be 8 hours. 

But just a month ago, I drove from Boston to Baltimore to watch the Red Sox play in Baltimore, and it took 13 hours. 

Southwest Airlines flies from Baltimore to Providence. If you get one of their discount airfares, I'd go that way. Providence is about an hour from Boston. It's an easy ride up 95/93.

Good luck, have fun.

Maybe you can save NYC and Boston for a future trip.

bward


----------



## smalbany (Sep 10, 2007)

*DC, Williamsburg & Fun!*

I would spend my 10 days doing DC & Williamsburg.  In addtion ot the suggestions already given, no one has mentioned your day at Busch Gardens (in Williamsburg) and another at Kings Dominion (on I-95 between DC & Richmond).  Add a trip to Hershey Park (probably the best secret of an amusement park on the east coast-near Harrisburg, PA) and you've got yourself quite the family vacation.  I think some posters are trying to cover too much territory in too short a time.  Remember, a vacation is about relaxation and family time--not a grind to push your way through 5 eastcoast cities that each deserve 5 days on their own to to them justice.


----------



## Conan (Sep 10, 2007)

I would skip Philadelphia, and I'd also save New York and Boston for another time.

Washington D.C. is a must, for the monuments and the Smithsonian museums on the Mall.  

Add a Civil War battlefield or two (don't miss Gettysburg) plus Colonial Williamsburg and Jefferson's Monticello and you'll have a full plate.


----------



## Bwolf (Sep 10, 2007)

smalbany may be right.

However, if you do Boston from Baltimore, look at Southwest to Manchester, NH, as well as Providence, RI.  Less crowded airport, same easy drive to Boston.


----------



## Mel (Sep 11, 2007)

Having grown up in Boston, and lived 10+ years in Baltimore/DC area, I agree that it the distance is just too far.  You want to visit friends in Phili, so I would make that one end of the trip and Williamsburg the other.  If you fly into DC, you're adding extra travel time, which none of you will particularly enjoy.

I would allow at least 2 days in the Williamsburg area, maybe 6 in Washington/Baltimore, leaving you 2 with your friends in Philadelphia.  Washington and Baltimore are close enough to be considered the same area - you could stay in a northern suburb and have easy access to both.  Do not plan to drive in Washington, take the Metro wherever you want to go.  Parking isn't terribly expensive, but is very hard to find.  You will have plenty of museums to visit in both Washington and Baltimore - many of the Washington are part of the Smithsonian Institute, and offer free admission.

For a longer trip I would suggest adding Boston and/or NYC, but you would spend too much time on the road.  The one advantage a Boston/NYC trip would have over Williamsburg/Washington may be weather.  It gets very hot and humid, particularly in later summer.

Edited to add: if you stay north of Washington, you might also consider a day in Annapolis MD.


----------



## Miss Marty (Sep 11, 2007)

*Philadelphia PA and The Delaware Brandywine Valley*



			
				
travel girl ; 390202 said:
			
		

> Philly is on the list because we have friends living there - free
> lodging for a night or two and a chance to see thier new baby!
> 
> Thanks again!
> ...




Stay with friends for a day or two and get to see Philly like a local 
Historic Philadelphia, Independence Mall, Museums and Attractions

www.gophila.com


Order a Free Pennsylvania Travel Guide and State Map
http://www.visitpa.com/visitpa/orderTravelGuideForm.pa


Enjoy a side trip and visit Delaware`s 
Historic Brandywine Valley area 
Longwood Gardens, Winterthur Museum, 
Hagley,  Brandywine River Museum

http://www.thebrandywine.com/


----------



## somerville (Sep 11, 2007)

Mel said:


> ...you could stay in a northern suburb and have easy access to both.  Do not plan to drive in Washington, take the Metro wherever you want to go.  Parking isn't terribly expensive, but is very hard to find.  You will have plenty of museums to visit in both Washington and Baltimore - many of the Washington are part of the Smithsonian Institute, and offer free admission.


I don't recommend staying in the far suburbs to visit DC, as the commute times can be long, and you will be competing with rush hour commuters on the Metro.  Fares can quickly add up for a family commuting in from the burbs.  Metro fares are also expected to increase soon.

I also would avoid an ambitious schedule.  DC, Baltimore, Williamsburg, Philly, NYC and Boston in 10 days is just too much.

If you husband is a history buff, he may be interested in the Civil War battlefields.

Maybe one day you and the kids could go to Busch Gardens or Kings Dominion, while your husband is touring historical sites.


----------



## wackymother (Sep 11, 2007)

Aldo said:


> You know, you might consider a day at Kennywood, this is a very famous OLD-FASHIONED, ole time amusement park near Pittsburgh.  It's on the national register of historic places...History AND fun.



Unfortunately Pittsburgh is also too far away, all the way across Pennsylvania on the western side of the state. Maybe a five- or six-hour drive from Philly? Maybe a bit less? 

In DC, I love the Spy Museum, but it's not one of the government ones and there's a steep admission price. However, it's ultra cool and the kids will really enjoy it!


----------



## tustinbells (Sep 12, 2007)

We did 3 weeks doing the trip you described and did not see it all (Williamsburg, DC, Philli, NYC).

I would fly into Norfolk and drive the 1 hour plus to Williamsburg.  Your first day of travel you will loose between travel and time changes.  (We are in So Cal so we have done this before).  Williamsburg, Jamestown, & Yorktown are at least two days and you could do more.  Busch Gardens Williamsburg is supposed to be one of the most beautiful parks in the US - never been but maybe next time.

Between Williamsburg and DC you have the James River Plantation area, Richmond (Capital of the confederacy), several other battle sites.

DC - you could spend a week and not see it all.  Be sure to contact your congress people 6 months out (at least) to try and get tickets to the Capital, and the White House.  Also book your tickets to go up the Washington Monument in advance at the National Park Web site (it is work the $1.50 charge to avoid the line and have a scheduled time).  The Mall, the Smithsonian, Arlington, Mount Vernon.  There is much to see.  We stayed in Arlington and used the great Metro to get everywhere except Mount Vernon and the Iwo Jima Statue.

We then drove to Baltimore - stopping at Fort McHenry and for lunch.  Then on to Philli.  You also should book ahead your tickets to see the liberty bell and tour Independence Hall.  Don't miss the Lights of Liberty show - really cool.  We spent three night (two full days) in Philli, before moving on to NYC.

We stayed in New Jersey and took the bus into the city everyday.  We spent 5 nights in NYC, and also did not see everything.  Again here, book the Statue of Liberty ferry in advance, and tickets to go up the Empire State Building.

This much of the trip took us over two weeks.  We added 3 more nights to go to the Amish country and Gettysburg, and then one more day to drive back to Norfolk to fly home.

Have a great time


----------



## travel girl 2 (Sep 13, 2007)

My head is spinning. I think we have to start by picking our dates, then figuring out what we can do for flights on miles going and coming from different cities. Then from there our plans will fall out.

Thanks for all your GREAT suggestions!

Jess


----------



## tomandrobin (Sep 13, 2007)

Start requesting tourism books from the cities, states and area attractions you are interested in visiting. 

Maryland Tourism

Philadelphia

Philadelphia

Washington DC

Williamsburg

Richmond


----------



## angel72 (Sep 15, 2007)

*East Coast trip*

not sure if anyone's mentioned this, but the kids (and grownups too) would probably enjoy the Aquarium in Baltimore which is probably 1 hour to 1-1/2 hours from DC.


----------



## pcgirl54 (Sep 16, 2007)

*DC and VA*

Jess,
DC area is worth staying at least 5 days. All the National Monuments are free. Union Station is worth a visit. Recommend Arlington National Cemetary, the Vietnam Memorial ,George Washington's home MT Vernon (nearer to Old Town),Holocaust Museum, US Mint ,Spy museum,FBI and White House tours. Smithsonian Museums are a must do.
Tour itinerary for DC:
http://www.washington.org/index.cfm?blnNavView=True&idContentType=502&idCurrentPage=30

Potomac Mills Mall in Virginia is a major outlet mega mall. Do not drive there during rush hour traffic. It is on the way to DC from VA. 
http://www.simon.com/mall/default.aspx?ID=1260

Others have mentioned the metro for transportation. Old Town Alexandria is wonderful for a day visit. Your daughters will love the shops there. Maybe visit MT Vernon and Old Town same day.

I also recommended Colonial Williamsburgh. I could go there every few years. I adore CW. There are factory outlets for the girls,great places to eat. There is a water park and Busch Gardens then add Jamestown and a few plantation homes and you have easily used 10 days. 
http://www.virginia.org/site/features.asp?FeatureID=7&Rgn=14000


You may want to stop at Virginia Beach for an overnight if you go to Williamburg. Nice beach,nice Grand Prix race track for the family. If you stay at a hotel book one on the boardwalk. You can rent a surrey or a bike and ride it on the boardwalk early morning.
http://www.vbmotorworld.com/AdultSpeedTrack.html

http://www.vabeach.com


Here are some links:

http://www.sunnydayguide.com/williamsburg/index.php

http://www.visitwilliamsburg.com/in...e&campaign=homepage&adgroup=williamsburg&ad=1


All of the above will keep you busy and the kids won't be bored.

I have lived 1 hour from Boston all my life. There is so much to do here. You would want to visit Cape Cods and Martha's Vineyard maybe visit White Mountains of New Hampshire or Coastal Maine ,maybe Bar Harbor that is another 10 days by itself.

DC and Boston like west coast cities have awful traffic jams so 8 hours can turn into much more if there is an accident or construction so DC to Boston is too much to do IMHO. Our son lives in Farifax VA near Old Town and one trip was 13 hrs one way due to an accident and holiday traffic.

I on the otherhand want to vist Northern California and Seattle in the next couple of years. So much to see and do on both coasts. Our son loves Seattle and has been there twice.


----------



## snippet (Sep 26, 2007)

My sister, her two boys (17 and 15yo) and I and my two kids (16yo girl and 13yo boy) spent a week doing something similar to what you are looking for.  We had a blast, but it was jam packed.  We stayed at the Presidential cabins in the Wilderness Resort near Fredericksburg - smack in the middle of some great battlefields.  Here's what we did...


Saturday: Flew into Baltimore, rented large SUV from Enterprise Rental.  Had ice cream at Carl's.
Sunday: Went to Monticello and Jamestown.  Tried to eat crab but they were sold out on Sundays.
Monday: Pentagon Tour, lunch and free tour at Old Post Office building, Bureau of Engraving and Printing, Zoo.
Tuesday:  White House Tour (saw the president's motorcade come in too!), National Archives, National Portrait Gallery, International Spy Museum
Wednesday: US Capitol Tour, Smithsonian Castle lunch, Natural History Museum, Air & Space Museum
Thursday: Mount Vernon, rented bikes and toured the DC monuments, crab dinner
Friday: Baltimore acquarium, USS Constellation, Ft McHenry
Saturday: packed and flew home

My sister and I went through all the possiblities, printed them out and left the kids rank each event.  Then we took the most popular and sorted them by location (for ease of travel).  Needless to say we couldn't gt them all in, but we did get the ones the kids wanted.  They were happy with it and it gave them tremendous buy in to the entire trip (so important for teenagers and a trip full of museums and 'dead people stuff'). I think we had to switch an event or two, and the kids really got involved in choosing and coming to a decision we all could live with.  

We created a Google notebook with all the choices and our plans so that my sister and I could collaborate online anytime.  

From the resort it took us an hour to drive to the metro station and about 45 minutes to our location.  That wasn't as bad as it reads, although if there was a closer timeshare that is available, I'd certainly take it.  The metro is a breeze - I did not want to deal with traffic and parking in DC.  And the kids thought the metro was an event in itself.

If I did it over again, I would have done all the tours (White House, Pentagon, Capitol, Engraving and Printing) on one day.  They all had basically the same requirements - no purses, no cameras. It was a chore to leave my camera in the car and only carry a keys and money.  We wound up either not taking photos that day or buying a disposable after the tour was over for the rest of the sights that day. And the kids would have liked to stay one day or afternoon at the resort to enjoy the activities there.   But you need to call your state representative and get them to book the tours for you.  My sister's rep didn't work out so I had to call mine with only 3 weeks before our trip.  We were extremely lucky to get the tours on such short notice.  

After each day, we have a traditional thing we do.  Everyone tells one thing they liked and one thing they didn't like about each sight and then the entire day. The kids liked Jamestown, Pentagon, Capitol, Engraving & Printing, biking the sites (a BIG BIG hit), National Archives, the Air and Space Museum section with the American History exhibit, and Spy Museum.   

They also loved the little things like the metro, buying pizza by the slice in local shop and eating in one of the circles, seeing the president's motorcade, watching a demonstration on the steps of the Lincoln memorial, hot dogs from a vendor on the street, watching people in the mall.  

We had amusement parks (Williamsburg and Six Flags) in our list of choices, but the kids decided that there wasn't enough time to do a park AND see the other sights in DC.  Also, we had a lantern tour in Alexandria, and a C&O canal ride that we skipped because we took too long at the other sights. 

I want to do a Hershey/Philadelphia/Amish country/Atlantic City type of trip next time.  oh the possibilities....

If you have any questions, email me and I can give you more information.


----------



## bobcat (Sep 26, 2007)

snippet said:


> My sister, her two boys (17 and 15yo) and I and my two kids (16yo girl and 13yo boy) spent a week doing something similar to what you are looking for.  We had a blast, but it was jam packed.  We stayed at the Presidential cabins in the Wilderness Resort near Fredericksburg - smack in the middle of some great battlefields.  Here's what we did...
> 
> 
> Saturday: Flew into Baltimore, rented large SUV from Enterprise Rental.  Had ice cream at Carl's.
> ...



Just a note. I have been to the places to want to see.  Your visit at each area is too short. I would cut down on the states and see all that you need to see. You can always make another trip.?


----------



## snippet (Sep 26, 2007)

bobcat said:


> Just a note. I have been to the places to want to see.  Your visit at each area is too short. I would cut down on the states and see all that you need to see. You can always make another trip.?


 I know, it was too short... thus the jam packed statement.


----------

